# Getting deep in-ground debris out of carpets?



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi All,

How do people get the deep in-ground debris and detritus out of carpets? I've tried several different vacuums but nothing seems to shift it.

Any tips or instruments that are recommended for such a job?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I use a stiff bristled brush, i also hit the back of the mat to knock loose debris free. Then vacuum and repeat if needed until clean. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Parcel tape can sometimes help with removing stranded types of debris.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I've used the compressor to blow at the carpet whilst holding the vacuum in front of it. Bit like a home made Tornador without the liquid. Had reasonable success with a sand filled boot.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

There are foam type carpet cleaners or the powder type used in household carpets (Sebo do a good one). Work either of these in and then vac with a strong vacuum.

Harry


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

I hang them to a wall then vacuum with a hard bristle brush.Most of the dirt that does not get sucked falls off to the ground.


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I saw on YouTube a guy used a stiff brush then hoovered it up. Seemed to work a great


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Bash the back of it with a hand brush or similar. Bash it face onto a clean flat wall. Give it a good dry vac then douse it with dilute tfr and suck thoroughly out with wet vac. Leave to dry.

If carpets are fixed in car then leave out the bash with brush and bash against wall bit!!&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Sshhhh....I've put the removable car mats in the washing machine.
They came out lovely and clean, deep black.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Do you mean the removable mats or the cars carpet?

I've been known to pressure wash my mats before :lol:

Also been told that hiring a rug doctor is worth it if you can get a couple of mates together to spread the costs


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

You need something like a Vax or Rug Doctor

If it’s sand or dirt, you can hoover most of it out, but vacuuming has diminishing returns. 

How many times have you hoovered a car mat, then you turn it upside down and a load of dirt comes out? Then you hit it against a wall, and even more comes out...

The only way to get ground in dirt (for a carpet you can’t remove), is to push fluid in and extract it out; even then it’s not perfect.


----------

